

Show HN: Demo non-blocking ui with interface previews - callum_hart
http://www.callumhart.com/demo/building-interface-previews-with-react

======
callum_hart
This is the follow up to my previous post about interface previews
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8997143](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8997143)).
It shows how they can be implemented using react.

------
merry9713
Thanks Callum, looking forward to giving preact a go!

